# [SOLVED] SSH random art image

## Rhiakath

What is this???? I'd never seen this before, on any previous installations....

Random art image????

```

 * Generating Hostkey...

Generating public/private rsa1 key pair.

Your identification has been saved in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key.

Your public key has been saved in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx root@Aiur

The key's randomart image is:

+--[RSA1 1024]----+

|       +o...     |

|      . E...     |

|       = +.      |

|      o +        |

|       oS.       |

|      ..o+       |

|     . o.o       |

|      o.*        |

|      .+ o.      |

+-----------------+

 * Generating DSA-Hostkey...

Generating public/private dsa key pair.

Your identification has been saved in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.

Your public key has been saved in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx root@Aiur

The key's randomart image is:

+--[ DSA 1024]----+

|BOOo .+..        |

|=OE+.  +         |

|=oo     .        |

|o      .         |

|        S        |

|       .         |

|                 |

|                 |

|                 |

+-----------------+

 * Generating RSA-Hostkey...

Generating public/private rsa key pair.

Your identification has been saved in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.

Your public key has been saved in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx root@Aiur

The key's randomart image is:

+--[ RSA 2048]----+

|                 |

|     .           |

|      +     .   o|

|     + o   . . oo|

|      O S . o .Eo|

|     B + . . . . |

|    . O .        |

|     + +         |

|     .+          |

+-----------------+

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

```

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

http://www.openssh.org/txt/release-5.1

First item below "New features"  :Smile: 

----------

## Rhiakath

uhhh. they say it can help to remember??????? does anyone try to remember an ssh key???? whatever..... thanks...

----------

